

Bing Previews a More Beautiful Search Experience in IE9 - brkumar
http://www.bing.com/community/blogs/search/archive/2010/09/15/bing-previews-a-more-beautiful-search-experience-in-ie9.aspx

======
thirsteh
"I swear, if he says 'The power of IE9' one more time, I'm gonna..."

